# Gauge Pod for the Gen II - from BNR



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This could be old news, but I just ran into this and remembered many asking about one.









BNR Gauge Pod 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze-BNR-16CRUZEPOD






store.badnewsracing.net


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah that's been up for a bit. I think that's the smartest place to put it honestly. I actually had the same idea at one point so I decided to design my own. I'll probably print it via shapeways when I'm finished.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Show us the design!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Here's a screenshot. I designed it to fit my autometer guage mount so it's pretty specific but it should work well for my application. I've got a test print in the works right now so I'll keep y'all up to speed when the part comes in!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Here's a screenshot. I designed it to fit my autometer guage mount so it's pretty specific but it should work well for my application. I've got a test print in the works right now so I'll keep y'all up to speed when the part comes in!


Looks nice! I assume the gauge has some type of bolt on mechanism that mounts to those two hole in your design?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks! Yeah this is the gauge holder from Autometer. Like you said there are 2 holes in the mount that will sit flush with my vent. Then I'm planning on just using christmas tree clips to hold it down. It'll be raised slightly to clear the line of sight from the wheel and the autometer guage holder can be adjusted for the right angle so i think it'll work out well. 

I was just really against the idea of drilling into my dash for something like that.


----------

